# TLF Super Bowl Predictions...



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Who you got?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gotta go Patriots. Hard to bet against them anymore.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Patriots, but I'm really just hoping it's a good game.

The NCAA football championship game will be hard to follow!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Cowboys by six.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone but new England.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Cowboys by six.


 :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I want Brady just to prove the naysayers wrong.

Dynasty


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> Anyone but new England.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Vikes 2019


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Vikes 2019


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Eagles easily takes it.

27 - 17

Go Birds!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tom Brady's skin begins peeling off mid game exposing his robotic skeleton and thus "robo-gate" ensues.

Stay tuned.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Gotta go Patriots. Hard to bet against them anymore.


That's where I'm at. I don't know what the pundits are predicting; I just know that it is hard to bets against the Pats. Looking forward to the game. I'm also looking forward to complicated discussions after robo-gate ensues.



Redtenchu said:


> The NCAA football championship game will be hard to follow!


So true. That was an amazing game.


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I mostly just want to see a good game, and don't really care who wins. If I had to pick I would go with the Patriots, since I'm a Michigan fan, and that's where Brady played.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

POLL: Only 16% Of Americans Rooting For PATRIOTS To Win...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Going into the game, I thought that I only wanted to see a competitive game. Now, watching the game, I'm cheering for the Eagles like I'm from Philly.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Foles touchdown catch was crazy!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

And Corey Clement's stiff arm.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

g-man said:


> Anyone but new England.


 :thumbup: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good thing I'm not a betting man!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Good thing I'm not a betting man!


Amen.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Good Game. Good Outcome.


----------

